# BC declares a state of emergency due to flooding



## marmite (Nov 17, 2021)

For those of you who are planning a trip to BC, please make sure you check if your destination or route will be affected.  There are some resorts in BC that I would now have to drive through the US to access, due to the flooding. Also, if you see a good deal on a Getaway (or Accommodation Certificate) for somewhere in BC, make sure you can use it before you buy it!









						Provincial state of emergency declared | BC Gov News
					

The B.C. government is declaring a provincial state of emergency to mitigate impacts on transportation networks and movement of essential goods and supplies, and to support the provincewide response and recovery from the widespread damage caused by severe flooding and landslides in British Columbia.



					news.gov.bc.ca


----------



## TSPam (Nov 17, 2021)

My sister’s son-in-law was stuck up island for a couple of days.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 17, 2021)

Be safe up there.


----------



## echino (Nov 17, 2021)

Vancouver is completely cut off by road from the rest of Canada. All 4 major highways leading to Vancouver are closed. Some highways like Highway 1 and Coquihalla have been basically destroyed by water and will take many months to rebuild.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2021)

Keep telling yourself, "Climate Change is a HOAX!"

Who'd'a'thunk that 60+% of news articles would be about 'unusual' weather phenomenon. Here we go. . . . .


----------



## marmite (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks @GrayFal.  I am personally doing okay, we are on high-ground and we are good for now but feeling for those around us.

Just 15 minutes away from me, farmers are being told to keep their animals in the barns (they will drown but then the bodies will be contained and not pollute anything), they estimate 1000's of animals have drowned already. I am an animal-lover and that breaks my heart. I could offer my land for some animals, but the problem is people not being able to truck their livestock out of the low flooded areas.  Some towns have been evacuated and as @echino said, highways have been _destroyed_. The video footage is astounding.

People are starting to panic buy though, so the meat/produce/dairy are wiped out at the local grocery stores.  Hopefully this is all short-term and stores can get restocked. 

Sadly, my girlfriend's elderly-father just passed on Saturday, and she's been told she can't bury him this coming weekend because of the flooding.  Lots of problems here beyond getting from point A to B.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 18, 2021)

I just found out yesterday that a couple we know in the next town are stuck at a truck stop in their 5th wheel RV.  They left home a couple of months ago to visit their daughter and son-in-law in Prince George BC and await the birth of their 2nd grandchild and then spend some time helping out.  They left the daughters home over a week ago and drove to Vancouver to look around. When the weather turned nasty they headed west and were going to spend some time going through the Rockies and then onwards to Calgary and then home.  A mudslide happened on the highway east of them then another to the west stranding them and many others in the middle.  Luckily their RV was stocked with food and water but they were pretty bored sitting in it for 3 days. She said it rained hard for 36 hrs straight! Now they are concerned they will run into snow on the way home. They intended to be back home by now as they need to get ready to leave for Florida for the winter at the end of this month.


~Diane


----------



## marmite (Nov 18, 2021)

@moonstone If they were still stranded out this way, I could have happily hosted them while they wait it out. It's good their RV was stocked, so many people just take 'enough' to get them through a day or so and pick up more while on the road. I sure hope they make it back safely, and can still enjoy the trip they planned.  I think they will really need that Florida trip now!


----------



## moonstone (Nov 18, 2021)

marmite said:


> @moonstone If they were still stranded out this way, I could have happily hosted them while they wait it out. It's good their RV was stocked, so many people just take 'enough' to get them through a day or so and pick up more while on the road. I sure hope they make it back safely, and can still enjoy the trip they planned.  I think they will really need that Florida trip now!



She hasn't posted on Facebook for a couple of days as she has limited data on her phone.  I will be watching her page to see when she posts that they are on their way.  Yes, they sure will be ready for a more calm relaxing trip to the sun and warmth!  I saw on the news this am that some highway has been mostly cleared and trucks are starting to move, but not sure which direction or where that was. Crazy times!


~Diane


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2021)

If I lived anywhere in Canada I would consider buying what I need for the next 6 months now because the ports are cut off. There is expected to be shipping delays throughout 2022. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2021)

To be my friends in Canada just be safe. You can always buy a home or an automobile. But you cannot buy life. Please be safe.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 20, 2021)

Finally saw a post from the folks we know who are stranded in BC.  Marion & Tom were finally able to drive back west a bit to the former neighbour's farm they had just left. It is on higher/dry ground between Abbottsford and Chilliwack. They will stay put for a while and figure out what they are going to do next. She said they hadn't made definite plans for Florida this winter and were waiting to see how things unfolded. They are now considering driving south into the USA (she said thank goodness they have their passports with them) and maybe winding their way across the southern US for the winter.  Their other option is to dip down into the US to get east then head back up into Alberta but Tom doesnt really want to drag that big 5th wheel through the mountains in the winter. Groceries are in short supply there and now there is a limit on the amount of gas that can be purchased at each fill-up.  Tom retired in March and Marion wound down her home based business last year, so they don't need to return home anytime soon. Their son and his gf are living in their house back here so that's being taken care of. They had wanted to spend Christmas at home with their son and other daughter and their families but realize it might not happen. 

~Diane


----------



## marmite (Nov 20, 2021)

The grocery situation has improved, though the my local store was out of chicken yesterday. Everything else was well stocked. As soon as the gas-rationing was announced, I think that made people panic a bit and rush out for gas.

@moonstone, I'm not sure what Marion & Tom's living situation is now, if they are able to stay in the friend's home or are in their RV. If it is getting cold and miserable I am happy to put them up in my coach-house, about a 1/2 hour of where they likely are.  Could make room on our driveway for the 5th wheel too if needed. Just PM me if this is something they would like to explore further or if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## echino (Nov 20, 2021)

My neighbours were stuck in Eastern BC and could not return home to Vancouver after a road trip. They didn't have passports with them. But they were able to cross into the US (without passports), drive West via Stevens Pass, and then cross back to Canada near Vancouver (without passports and without tests). Border rules are relaxed for an emergency like this.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 20, 2021)

marmite said:


> I'm not sure what Marion & Tom's living situation is now, if they are able to stay in the friend's home or are in their RV. If is getting cold and miserable I am happy to put them up in my coach-house, about a 1/2 hour of where they likely are. Could make room on our driveway for the 5th wheel too if needed. Just PM me if this is something they would like to explore further or if I can be of any assistance.



Thanks, that is a very kind and generous offer but they are staying in their friends home for now. The trailer is safely parked on site and is connected to electric but as you say the weather isn't very nice and they are more comfortable inside. Their dog is even getting along better with their friend's dog on this visit! 


~Diane


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 20, 2021)

Because gas is being rationed to 30 liters per visit in the lower mainland I heard that they are asking the Canadian government to scrap the PCR test earlier than Nov 30th so that people could drive to the US for gas.  I think that would be a great solution to some of the problems since much of this region is very close to the US border and they are not having gas shortages there.


----------



## marmite (Nov 21, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> Because gas is being rationed to 30 liters per visit in the lower mainland I heard that they are asking the Canadian government to scrap the PCR test earlier than Nov 30th so that people could drive to the US for gas.  I think that would be a great solution to some of the problems since much of this region is very close to the US border and they are not having gas shortages there.


That would be great, I am hoping so!  If they scrap the PCR test requirement, I would go for gas and Costco, Target, HomeGoods, HobbyLobby and a good Mexican meal -- just like the 'good old days' when the border was open.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2021)

The weather report is not looking good for the BC area the next seven (7) days.
I praying for some weather relax for the area.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 15, 2021)

It is nice to see that much of HWY 1 is open again.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 17, 2021)

And the coquihalla highway opens in a few days to commercial traffic. That will be a huge time saver for the trucks bringing goods either direction.


----------

